# GMR saugs



## Clefisherman (Oct 29, 2017)

hearing about some fish being caught. Anyone got any ideas on what to throw to get a few?

Thanks


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

3" twisty tail grub.... 
smithwick rogue
shadow rap
crankbait


----------



## Clefisherman (Oct 29, 2017)

9Left said:


> 3" twisty tail grub....
> smithwick rogue
> shadow rap
> crankbait


Any luck yourself?


----------



## afishinfool (Feb 1, 2014)

Storm Twiching stick







21"







24"


----------



## Clefisherman (Oct 29, 2017)

Nice fish! Hope you run into a few more. Going to try around the dam this week if the weather cooperates


----------



## Lil Crappie (Jun 17, 2013)

Anyone ever fish north of Dayton ?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Lil Crappie said:


> Anyone ever fish north of Dayton ?


nope... no fish up that way... better to stay down south of Dayton.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

South is the hot spot for saugs.... dayton to the ohio river....


----------



## WestCentralOhio (Mar 18, 2012)

Today on the GMR. Limited out in less than two hrs.


----------



## Lil Crappie (Jun 17, 2013)

Nice stringer of fish! Way to go!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice!!! What was your big fish?


----------



## WestCentralOhio (Mar 18, 2012)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> Very nice!!! What was your big fish?


Two biggest fish were 21"


----------



## WestCentralOhio (Mar 18, 2012)

Lil Crappie said:


> Nice stringer of fish! Way to go!


Thanks! They were caught north of dayton.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

WestCentralOhio said:


> Thanks! They were caught north of dayton.


Yep way north Indian lake north


----------



## WestCentralOhio (Mar 18, 2012)

Caught a 22" today.


----------



## WestCentralOhio (Mar 18, 2012)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Yep way north Indian lake north


I do alot of my fishing up that way. I was going to fish the lake but the river was producing. I wouldnt even know where to begin on the lower stretch of the GMR. Alot of guys are limiting out on saugeye on Indian Lake right now. 
How big do the saugeye get on your stretch? Have you heard/seen of anyone catching muskie or trout out of the GMR? Ive heard rumors but no proof of a Muskie being caught. Id love to see a photo.


Saugeye Tom said:


> Yep way north Indian lake north


----------



## Sampy67 (Oct 24, 2008)

When river fishing for Saugeye are they pretty much same location as smallies?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Sampy67 said:


> When river fishing for Saugeye are they pretty much same location as smallies?


yep...and everywhere in between


----------

